# cruising dinghy in currents and beach camping



## driggers (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't afford more than a used trailerable dinghy, and I live in Victoria, BC, so there are strong and somewhat complicated (to me) currents here (see this website).

I want to island hop and beach camp with one other person and fairly light camping gear.

Questions:
Is this safe or am I crazy?
Is there a gulf islands sailing related forum?
What boat or boat class should I look at?
Can you offer any search terms that will help me do my research?
Would a motor increase safety in this situation?

Thanks!


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

You live in a BEAUTIFUL area I wish I could cruise there myself.

But seriously, guys do what you are talking about in ocean kayaks so I doubt a good dinghy will be less able to deal with currents. You can always wait until the tides change anyway.

If you're gonna do this, esp in cold water, DRESS FOR IMMERSION. Wear a drysuit or at least a wetsuit for if you capsize.

As far as choice of trailerable affordable dinghy, Smack has a thread about a beach cat he picked up for $200 and will be in sailing shape for a total of $600 (I think). Beach cats are extremely seaworthy, and are fast enough in a breeze to outrun a modest current without too much trouble. Super stable too, so the likelyhood of capsize, as long as you are prudent, is pretty low and there is plenty of deck space for gear. They are hard to paddle when the breeze dies however, whereas a dinghy can simply be rowed. A motor on a sailing dinghy seems unwise though, since it will capsize at some point and your motor will be damaged. Also, motors are expensive you are better off investing in a screacher or something similar for light winds IMHO, if you are on a serious budget. I've even made a jib out of white duct tape and white pvc tarp material that worked well enough for a full season, alot of guys do this for small boats and dinghies.

forum.woodenboat.com has a ton of people who do this sort of thing, that might be a good place to do some searches. search the term "sail and oar cruiser" or "beach cruising" or something. This is a cool open boat cruising site also: www.openboat.co.nz

One more thing, if you have a place to store the trailer there are some very small keelboats that may still be picked up for almost nothing used, they may require some work though. I'm thinking like a Rhodes 19 or something. But no dragging _that_ up a beach...


----------



## driggers (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, great advice / links.



peterchech said:


> As far as choice of trailerable affordable dinghy, Smack has a thread about a beach cat he picked up for $200 and will be in sailing shape for a total of $600 (I think). Beach cats are extremely seaworthy, and are fast enough in a breeze to outrun a modest current without too much trouble. Super stable too, so the likelyhood of capsize, as long as you are prudent, is pretty low and there is plenty of deck space for gear. They are hard to paddle when the breeze dies however, whereas a dinghy can simply be rowed. A motor on a sailing dinghy seems unwise though, since it will capsize at some point and your motor will be damaged. Also, motors are expensive you are better off investing in a screacher or something similar for light winds IMHO.


I felt that CATs might be dangerous because they turtle quickly and you can't right them easily, and they capsize unexpectedly. Plus they don't seem as comfortable as a dinghy. Am I right about this?


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

driggers:
Just picked up a copy of the current "Small Craft Advisor" magazine (Sept/Oct 2012 volume number 77) yesterday and looked through it this morning. There's an article in there you should read about a couple who sailed (and rowed) their 15-foot Albacore sailing dinghy from Seattle to Alaska. 

Mobnets
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

driggers said:


> Thanks, great advice / links.
> 
> I felt that CATs might be dangerous because they turtle quickly and you can't right them easily, and they capsize unexpectedly. Plus they don't seem as comfortable as a dinghy. Am I right about this?


IMHO beach cats are far safer than monohull unballasted dinghies. A capsized beach cat can be righted in not much more time than it takes to right a dinghy and bail it out, but are faaaaaar less likely to capsize in the first place. Don't take my word for it, go to a beach cat club and ask around if anyone will let you crew on their boat. If they are as nice as they are around here, someone will give you a ride. If you get a cat with wings it will be far more comfortable than a dinghy, but even on a regular hobie 16 I find the tramps more comfortable than sitting on the bottom of a dinghy in light airs.

I mean, the atlantic ocean has been crossed by guys on beach cats at least 10 times, and guys have even done the northwest passage (the arctic) on a beach cat, not to mention doing key west to cuba and all kinds of other crazy stuff (google this you will find it). I don't know anyone who has done this kind of thing on an unballasted monohull dinghy


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Mobnets said:


> driggers:
> Just picked up a copy of the current "Small Craft Advisor" magazine (Sept/Oct 2012 volume number 77) yesterday and looked through it this morning. There's an article in there you should read about a couple who sailed (and rowed) their 15-foot Albacore sailing dinghy from Seattle to Alaska.
> 
> Mobnets
> 1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


great magazine I agree


----------



## driggers (Aug 23, 2012)

peterchech said:


> IMHO beach cats are far safer than monohull unballasted dinghies...


Good points for sure, and hobie 16 is easy to find used for a good price, plus the payload is larger than it is for a comparable dinghy...

I'm still concerned about the fact that you can't row it, and can't motor it. Here is the scenario I am afraid of:

mistake #1: misunderstand currents around islands and in strait.
mistake #2: get caught in not enough wind
mistake #3: slowed down on some unexpected kelp

Next thing you know your boat is on the reef and you are asking the seals to share their rock with you. This happened to someone in a 25 foot day sailor just across from oak bay marina quite recently.

Maybe this sort of risk is manageable through experience, and a motor is not needed?

Thanks again for your helpful comments!


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

I really think you're over thinking this d. Have you got any sailing experience? If there is light wind you can usually keep going, just at 2-3 knots. It is rare that there is NO wind at all, and even if, just chill on shore till the sea breeze kicks in.

A cat can be paddled, just not efficiently or for long distances. You could certainly avoid a rock island full of seals if you had to, and with 6" draft float over a reef. If you think you can row a sailing dinghy against a current for long distances, well, I happen to think otherwise...


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

The driest little dinghy you can pick up for pennies in your area will be a WD Schock built Lido 14. 310 lbs - can be trailered with a Prius.

Used Lido 14 prices range from 'can you pick it up today ? my wife wants it out of the garage' to $5k. Lido14

A more lux choice might be the Ultimate 20. used prices in the $20k range. 1280 lbs. can be trailered with most any sedan. U20 Class Association


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

driggers said:


> Good points for sure, and hobie 16 is easy to find used for a good price, plus the payload is larger than it is for a comparable dinghy...
> 
> I'm still concerned about the fact that you can't row it, and can't motor it. Here is the scenario I am afraid of:
> 
> ...


Diggers, welcome to Sailnet...I think your plan is a good one and I think a small sailing dinghy is OK and your questions are good. Not sure how much you are aware of in any case, here goes... There are a lot of strong currents in the Georgia Strait and understanding them, dealing with them and using them to your advantage is a good idea if you're going to go cruising on a regular basis. Unless you are under ideal conditions that all come together at the same time, you won't likely get through Dodd Narrows let alone places like Active Pass in a sailing vessel or any other dinghy without a motor. You will get through in a kayak or a canoe and possibly but with great difficulty a sailing dinghy that you can properly row. The transiting window to get through some of these passes before it swings the other way and builds quickly can be very short. That coupled with heavy vessel traffic and narrow passes makes going motorless impractical.

You will get used to the local knowledge of the currents in short order by talking to people around the dock and by reading stuff like the link you provided. I wouldn't be afraid of them but just don't push your arrival timing as your getting used to them.

Unless you are retired and have all the time in the world, I doubt you can get back to where you started by sail alone particularly if you are going deep into the Gulf Islands or the San Juans and through the various passes. Realistically, it just isn't going to work or you will be fed up in no time.

My recommendations...
IMHO, I think you should take the "Power and Sailing Squadron" Boating course $300 which will get you what you need to know about currents, weather and navigation, safety etc. You also get an insurance discount if you have it. Having said that, you should be able to learn it on your own if your that type of person. But as you know in Canada you at least need the boating card.

I think a small trailerable sailing dinghy like the "Siren 17" or similar with a ballasted swing keel and a small outboard that can push it at 3 or 5 knots will do the trick which could be around $3,000 or $5,000. The beauty of a little swing keel dinghy is you will certainly get into any anchorage, little bite etc. because you will be in depths others cannot go. You can also beach a boat like this obviously paying close attention to the tides but keep in mind that the tides can come in very very quick and you can loose a boat this way so you always need to run a line to a tree or something above the high water.



> mistake #1: misunderstand currents around islands and in strait.
> mistake #2: get caught in not enough wind
> mistake #3: slowed down on some unexpected kelp


The stronger current directions and normal max are shown on your charts and you will learn all this in the course among other things. Other than in the passes which get into the double digits, you are really only talking under 5 knots which will back off eventually or you can possibly make your way over to a back eddy. You can usually see the current and back eddies particularly if there is wind against the current which you will get used to over time just by observation and testing. The flood for you comes through the Juan De Fuca, then heads NW up the Strait and South into Puget Sound and you can quite often visualize (but not always) the direction of the flood as it makes it's way between islands.

No wind and wind shifts are going to happen a lot out here so you need to be prepared with a boat that can be properly rowed but better yet a small motor that can push you along. During the summer stuck out in the middle with no power and no wind to pick up can sometime take days.

The kelp beds are easy to spot and not difficult to get around. The current if any will generally push you around kelp beds, not through them.

Hopefully some of the southern Georgia Strait or San Juan sailors will chime in soon. They will have a better idea of your area.

Regards, Steve


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Active UK group go dinghy cruising Home - Dinghy Cruising Association

DCA member no 4, Frank Dye, famously sailed from Scotland to Norway and Iceland in his Wayfarer dinghy - and along the east coast of North America. He described the latter voyage in his book Sailing to the Edge of Fear.

I recently met a young couple who sailed this from St Maarten to Venuzuela.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

dr, I'd suggest asking at the local chandlery, or marina, or the Coasties, where you can take some classes in navigation and basic boating skills. There are some strong currents up there and you MUST know how to read current charts and take them into consideration in any kind of small boat. You've also got water that's cold enough to make hypothermia a risk, so I'd suggest precautions including making sure to file a float plan on a regular basis, and carrying a PLB or other distress radio. Or at least, making sure you understand the pros and cons (debated elsewhere often enough) about that.

A canoe, kayak, small catamaran, all are perfectly safe IF you understand the limits of the boat and the crew, and stay on the conservative side of them. A good boating course should help with that.


----------



## driggers (Aug 23, 2012)

Bilgewater said:


> My recommendations...
> IMHO, I think you should take the "Power and Sailing Squadron" Boating course $300 which will get you what you need to know about currents, weather and navigation, safety etc.


Thanks for this suggestion, my partner and I just registered for the 14 week "basics and essentials" and we would not have discovered it had it not been for this reply


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I understand your desire for the simplicity of being able to just beach the boat and pitch a tent, but I think your options and cruising range will be quite limited. As you are aware, there are many little passes that the current rips through. There are also alot of currents in seemingly open areas. Couple that with the fact that often in the summer there is little or no wind, and you might find it frustrating if not impossible to get where you are going without auxiliary power. A canoe paddle in a dinghy certainly won't cut it. Proper oars and oarlocks might if you are fit and strong. Remember, even if the current is going your way, it can be very risky negotiating some of the passes without power. The eddies can just grab you and spin you around if you don't have enough boatspeed for the rudder to bite. You will be at the mercy of the current until it decides when and where to spit you out, and hopefully you will still be upright and dry when that happens!

I think you should be thinking more about some kind of pocket cruiser with a small outboard.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

driggers said:


> Thanks for this suggestion, my partner and I just registered for the 14 week "basics and essentials" and we would not have discovered it had it not been for this reply


That's great...glad to hear it.
However I don't think your taking the right one. This is the one I was referring to. Boating Safety with Juan de Fuca Power Squadron, Victoria, BC
It's an introductory course that lasts 15 weeks but covers the whole shebang and it starts from scratch. The other one you're referring to seems a bit weak to me but I could be wrong. I had actually never heard of "basics & essentials" until you posted it.
Just my thoughts, in any case it's good that your getting into it...should be fun.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

few jears ago I was out in north scotland and was ancored of the entrance of Loch Linnhe when a dink ( sturdy klinker built but a dink ) pulled up and the young couple asked me if there where any more interesting places to visit along the scottish coast and all they had was a road map of scotland. I thought they had a strange accent and asked them where they were from and it transpired that they had sailed that nutshell with a iglu tent they could sort of put up in it if they took the mast out and their camping srtove ......from Island.
People think I am nuts sailing single handed the wrong way over the pond at the wrong time of year but to answer your question...... it is possible to do most things if you want to. ( disclaimer ....don't try this at home .... or only at home kids )

ATB

Michael


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

FWIW, I lived in Bellingham, WA for three years (absolutely beautiful spot), and while sea kayaking around the islands was popular, I can't recall ever seeing or hearing of people exploring the area in a sailing dinghy or similar (absent a few who might putt around within a few 100 yards of shore). Not that it couldn't theoretically be done, I just didn't find that people did it, likely for the reasons already stated by a few folks.

Unfortunately, I did not spend too much time on the water there (the mountains were what had me there), but from the experience I did have, I can't imagine feeling comfortable navigating around those parts without a motor. But I'm kind of an over-prepared, over-thinking weenie too.

Lastly, if you do want to see what can go wrong, check out the episode "Swept Away" from the discovery show "I Shouldn't Be Alive"--which takes place in this area.

Discovery Channel :: I Shouldn't Be Alive :: Episode Guide


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like ther really isn't much wind in this area then, maybe something like a motor canoe with a 3.5 ob would suit the op better.









I enjoy kayaking, but when u actually have to get somewhere it is really hard work and a little boring too. So for me it's sailing or nothing. Too bad, kayaking is an infinitely more affordable hobby


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

peterchech said:


> Sounds like ther really isn't much wind in this area then, maybe something like a motor canoe with a 3.5 ob would suit the op better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adventure Kayaking is very common out here, and is a very good way of getting around. In popularity it ranks up there with sailing. No problem with currents and kayaks but you need to be able to understand the currents. Most people I know have kayaks including myself.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

peterchech said:


> Sounds like ther really isn't much wind in this area


Peter...just to be clear. 
There is wind and lots of it out here. Sailing is done year round but during the summer we can go for long periods during a day or even a couple of days with little or no wind. Sailing is very very popular around here but with the combination of traffic, big tides, lots of currents, going every which way and many islands, channels, inlets and mountains, blocking winds, funneling winds, funneling seas etc. etc. it can be problematic getting around without an efficient method of propulsion or an auxiliary method of propulsion. [edit] Kayaks are efficient and work well.


----------



## Agri (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't listen to the naysayers on here. Last summer in Prince Rupert I met two gentleman who kayaked up the coast from Vancouver independantly of each other without any problems. One was from Scotland, had zero experience in a Kayak or on the water in general. He flew into Van bought a Canadian Tire kayak, filled it with food printed some maps from Google Maps and started paddling for the inside passage. He didn't even realize that currents exisisted until I asked him about them. He made it all the way to Alaska then back down to Rupert.

The other guy was from New Zealand, basically same story except he had considerable more marine experience from being on a Monster Energy drink sponsered SeaDoo demonstration team. He didn't take any maps, got lost once, but still made it safe and sound.

As far as currents go just hit up Capital Iron. They sell the current atlas as well as the schedules you need to make it usefully and no harder to understand then reading a tide chart.

DON'T where a drysuit. If you are rowing, paddling, doing any sort of physical activitey you are going to get very sweaty and uncomfortable. Both the before mentioned people wore wetsuits and found them adequate.

You could also try a sailing kayak. I can't find it now but I have read of people doing at least portions of the NWP in those. Heck the Inuit used seal skin kayaks with great success for years up there.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

driggers said:


> Good points for sure, and hobie 16 is easy to find used for a good price, plus the payload is larger than it is for a comparable dinghy...
> 
> I'm still concerned about the fact that you can't row it, and can't motor it. Here is the scenario I am afraid of:
> 
> ...


There are several misconceptions here.
1. Catamarans are very easy to paddle with canoe paddles and two persons on board.
2. Catamarans are easy to row with one person. It will require some modifications for installing oarlocks
3. Catamarans can be equipped with a motor. I don't know why...

Hobie 16 isn't a good choice for beach cruising. Any other model and brand with more hull's volume will be better.
It is easy to prevent turtling with the mast float. (google hobie bob)
about any beach cats will require modifications, including figuring out how to reef and strike sails down

You will need skills, and equipment, including waterproof bags, and drysuits, which are expensive.

Another option is Hobie MIrage Tandem Island trimaran, or any boat out of Hobie Mirage line of sailing kayaks
http://www.hobiecat.com/sailboats/tandem-island/


----------



## davidryan8100 (Feb 27, 2013)

Agri said:


> Don't listen to the naysayers on here. Last summer in Prince Rupert I met two gentleman who kayaked up the coast from Vancouver independantly of each other without any problems. One was from Scotland, had zero experience in a Kayak or on the water in general. He flew into Van bought a Canadian Tire kayak, filled it with food printed some maps from Google Maps and started paddling for the inside passage. He didn't even realize that currents exisisted until I asked him about them. He made it all the way to Alaska then back down to Rupert.
> 
> The other guy was from New Zealand, basically same story except he had considerable more marine experience from being on a Monster Energy drink sponsered SeaDoo demonstration team. He didn't take any maps, got lost once, but still made it safe and sound.
> 
> ...


I'm totally agree with you.You'r 100% good here that if you are rowing, swimming, doing any kind of actual activitey you are going to get very wet and unpleasant. Both the before described people used wet suits and discovered them sufficient.
I agreed what's said above!!!


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

Go have fun! I did the same thing as a teenager in a 12 ft clinker built cat rigged boat. (On the other coast - Northumberland Strait.) I had tons of fun and learned the joy of just being on the water. 
Just remember this old sailors saying - avoid the storm you can't weather and weather the storm you can't avoid. ie Keep a sharp eye on conditions and keep track of places to find refuge, and have fun. (Wish I was young enough to sail in company with you.)


----------

